
Super Mario Bros on an 8x8 LED matrix - ph0rque
http://vimeo.com/9928343
======
zuck123
Gotta love embedded systems. On a side note, don't bring it to Boston
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_Boston_bomb_scare>

------
MikeCapone
The music pushed this from "really cool" to "awesome" for me.

------
zackattack
CMU HCI makes the coolest stuff

